# I dont care what anyone say but Tina



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

should be considered for MVP more than Lauren Jackson. Who cares if the cComets arent in play-offs.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

My point exactly. They opened up that possibiltiy last year by naming LJ the MVP when the Storm didn't make the playoffs. Of course they only missed by the use of a tie breaker...the Comets didn't do anything to even help Tina try to be a more serious candidate for the award.

She has played like the Ultimate Warrior, Version 2 that she is.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Tina the Warrior Princess


----------

